# Lone ranger



## SeverinR (Dec 13, 2012)

Was thinking Lone Ranger might be good, then I saw the trailers.

Depp as Tonto?
Really? Couldn't find a someone with more Native American actor?

Trailer doesn't really show much of his actions, but I assume he will be a typical ecsentric cross of Mr Wonka, Doc Holiday and Jack Sparrow.
I think he only got the role so as to have a named actor in the line up.

But it still might be an ok movie.

I feel I might actually look forward to "Tonto, go to town."  (The same thing always happened when Tonto went to town.)


----------



## Steerpike (Dec 13, 2012)

Apparently, Depp's look in the film was inspired by this painting by Kirby Sattler:


----------



## SeverinR (Dec 13, 2012)

I liked the original.  I don't think Tonto ever had war paint or even face paint on.

The locomotive sliding towards them seems unreal, it seems to slide to far.  I don't think trains could go that fast to push a lone locomotive that far. Now if the cars were pushing it, maybe.
It will probably be one I see on DVD.
Never saw the movie because they forced the original masked man to stop wearing his mask.  (I heard I didn't miss anything.)


----------



## Mountain Bard (Jan 1, 2013)

I heard a lot of things about this movie.  That Depp really pursued this role hard and maybe even took a pay cut so that the budget could be met and the movie wouldn't be dropped by Disney in pre-production.  I think I read somewhere that someone seemed to think Depp might actually be like 1/16 Native American or something. <shrugs>

Now all that hear say aside, I'm looking forward to the movie for the simple fact that I always loved the Lone Ranger character when I was little.  I do think Tonto should be a little more of a serious tone and not so Jack Sparrow/Willy Wonka-ish.  I love the look he's got going on though.


----------



## Reaver (Jan 2, 2013)

SeverinR said:


> Was thinking Lone Ranger might be good, then I saw the trailers.
> 
> Depp as Tonto?
> Really? Couldn't find a someone with more Native American actor?
> ...



It would be great to have an actual Native American actor playing Tonto. After all, Jay Silverheels, the original Tonto, was a Native (North) American (Native Canadian?). But far be it from Disney to place a lesser known actor in such a pivotal role. Oh wait...who the hell is the guy playing the title role? Armie Hammer? Where the f**k did they find this guy? Seems pretty clear who the star of this movie will be.


----------



## SeverinR (Jan 2, 2013)

Sadly, 
It's not like the Lone Ranger is the main character.
Will probably see on video, so far doesn't seem worth the admission of a movie theater.


----------



## aliciamarie (Jan 11, 2013)

I adore Johnny Depp, I really do. But I don't have high hopes for him at Tonto at all.


----------

